# Basque: beans



## Setwale_Charm

Can somebody tell me the difference between these words: *babarrun/indaba*


----------



## jazyk

http://www1.euskadi.net/morris/resultado.asp


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Are you the only Basque here, jazyk?


----------



## jazyk

I know! You're stuck with me for the time being.


----------



## femmejolie

Babarrunak means beans/ haricot beans/navy beans. It's more used than indaba. Babarrun means "judía pinta/blanca/fríjol, etc...
Indaba is used exclusively in Biscay.
The general Basque term is "babarrun".
Cheers


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Babarrun, indaba, baba, mailar...

Thanks !

N.


----------

